# Best feeder roach to breed ?



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys, can you tell me which would be the best roach to breed for my 14" Bosc ? some one already suggested dubia roaches but are there any that are bigger but equally suitable ?
many thanks,
Hamish.


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well just decided to buy a load of dubia roaches from roach shop 50 x adult and 50 x medium for about £23 and I'm looking at some Discoid cockroach - Blaberus discoidalis, I've read their good as feeders but let me know if there not.
I'll also have them in separate tubs as guessing they'll eat each other.
Hamish.


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Prob not best to put them together your right.

Though Dubia are chunky little roaches and have added benefits,

cant climb
dont smell
dont bite to my experience


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

madavies65 said:


> Prob not best to put them together your right.
> 
> Though Dubia are chunky little roaches and have added benefits,
> 
> ...


But Discoid roaches can't climb, don't bite reptiles either. I don't think they smell any more or less than dubia as far as I can remember.

I would recommend both species worth trying. Other otherwise good species (such as turks) are too small for your needs


----------



## koolkid (Nov 14, 2009)

Also they don't dend to run really fast makes them easier to catch.Although i don't keep them.


----------

